# Erfahrungsbericht Kokua LikeaBike 16"



## reijada (1. Juli 2012)

]Hallo,

nachdem ich mich vorher hier im Forum ausgiebig mit dem Thema "leichtes Kinderrad" auseinandergesetzt habe, wurde vor 2 Wochen o.g. Rad gekauft.
Praktischerweise ist der Laden nur eine halbe Stunde entfernt.
Zuerst also mal hin um das Rad mal Probezusitzen.
Gut, war noch ein wenig zu groß, aber meine Tochter war schon ganz heiß drauf ihr erstes Fahrrad mit 2!! Bremsen zu fahren. (V-Brakes mit Freilauf)
Ich habe dann das grün-metallicfarbene Ausstellungsrad mit einem netten Rabatt und einer geschenkten Knog Lampe direkt mitgenommen.
Bis dato sind wir mit dem größten Puky-Laufrad (eine V-Brake) nebeneinander her gefahren, unter anderem auch grobes Gelände und alte Schützengräben.
Am Geburtstag ( 3 Jahre ) haben wir Marie einfach draufgesetzt, angeschoben.... fuhr.
Das Rad ist top verarbeitet, es befinden sich eigentlich nur Aluteile daran, das Gewicht liegt bei 7.15Kg, mit Ständer und Klingel und Tacho!!!
Eigentlich hatte ich zuerst mit einem Islabike geliebäugelt, da diese aber zur Zeit nicht nach Deutschland liefern und die wenigen gebrauchten fast für den Neupreis weggehen, wurde es nun ein Kokua.
Die Reaktion der Leute die meine Tochter auf dem Rad sehen ist erstaunlich. Fast jeder der uns sieht äussert sich darüber.







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG

Gruß Reiner


----------



## trifi70 (1. Juli 2012)

Danke, sehr hilfreich, vor allem auch endlich mal eine Bestätigung des Gewichts. 

Des mit den Aluteilen fiel mir damals auch gleich auf. Und: es sind vom Start weg gescheite Reifen drauf (zumindest für Asphalt). Wahlweise 2 V-Brakes oder 1x V + Rücktritt finde ich auch sehr löblich. So kann jeder wählen wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (2. Juli 2012)

Das Gewicht ist ja sogar deutlich niedriger als von Kokua selbst angegeben. Selbst nachgewogen?

Was mich bei Kokua immer störte, war das relativ hohe Tretlager, hier gefiel mir das CNOC 16 mit seinem niedrigen Schwerpunkt einfach besser. Dass Isla derzeit nicht liefern würde, erfährt wohl jeder gerade anders... Unseres kam ja gerade erst.

Insgesamt jedoch ein tolles Rad, gute Optionen (Rücktritt oder nicht; mein Sohn hat sich inzwischen voll an die Handbremsen gewöhnt, das ging wirklich sehr schnell, schneller als von mir erwartet). Gewöhnungsbedürftiges Rahmendesign für Diamantrahmenliebhaber. Aber die Farbe Grün!! Da hätte Philipp einiges drum gegeben, wäre die bei Isla auch verfügbar gewesen.

Den Preis finde ich in Anbetracht des Endpreises bei Isla sehr in Ordnung. Werden die gebraucht auch wieder so hoch gehandelt?


----------



## trifi70 (2. Juli 2012)

Kann man in Bezug auf die Fahrräder wohl noch nicht sagen. So lange gibs die noch nicht. Laufräder bauen sie aber schon länger und die sind recht wertstabil. Größter Vorteil aus meiner Sicht: wir können das Teil beim Händler probefahren.


----------



## hasp (2. Juli 2012)

LIKEaBIKE oder doch ein LIKEtoBIKE ?

Ein LIKEaBIKE steht auch bei uns zuhause, aber das ist doch das Laufrad oder täusche ich mich da ???


----------



## trolliver (2. Juli 2012)

Nein, natürlich LIKEtoBIKE. Bei den ähnlichen Bezeichnungen in fremder Sprache vertut man sich leicht... Geht aber aus der Beschreibung gut hervor.


----------



## BurnInHell (2. Juli 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Was mich bei Kokua immer störte, war das relativ hohe Tretlager, hier gefiel mir das CNOC 16 mit seinem niedrigen Schwerpunkt einfach besser.



Ich hab das damals mit meiner Tochter auch probegesessen und genau das hat mir nicht gefallen. Gerade bei dem Rad auf dem das Kind vom Laufrad aufs Fahrrad umsteigt ist ein tiefes Tretlager mit kurzen Kurbeln IMO sehr wichtig. Wir haben uns damals fürs CNOC14 entschieden. Ich find das übrigens schade, denn mit dem Jumper hat die Marke sicher viele Fans in Deutschland. Wir bleiben jetzt bei Kinderbikes Isla treu...


----------



## reijada (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ja hab ich selber mit einer Hängewaage nachgewogen. Ob die allerdings auf´s Gramm genau geht wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Wenn gewünscht kann ich aber nochmal die Achslasten mit einer dig. Küchenwaage wiegen.
Und sorry, natürlich heißt das Rad likeTobike, likeAbike( wie ein Rad) ist das Laufrad von Kokua.
Gruß Reiner


----------



## dennisen (15. August 2012)

**


----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. Mai 2013)

So ein Teil hab ich heute bei uns vorm Kindergarten gesehen.
(Ãbrigens nur mittels Spiralschloss zw. Rahmen und Hinterrad gesichert, wie sinnig, ich konnte das Leichtgewicht quasi mit dem kleinen Finger hochheben und Ã¼berall herumtragen, natÃ¼rlich nur zum Begutachten, aber wÃ¤r ich ein Dieb, wÃ¤rs dieselbe (leichte) Prozedur gewesen... ).

Mein Eindruck:

positiv:
- echt ultraleicht
- schÃ¶ne Verarbeitung, herrliche SchweiÃnÃ¤hte
- leichter und effektiver Chainrunner

negativ:
- reine StraÃenreifen (Big Apple), fÃ¼r ein GelÃ¤nderad ja regelrecht gefÃ¤hrlich (z. B. in ner nassen Wiese) - aber es gibt hier im Forum ja offensichtlich mehr Kinder, die mit ihren reinen StraÃenreifen offensichtlich zufrieden sind, weil sie gar kein GelÃ¤nde fahren
- rutschige, billige Plastikpedale, die passen ganz und gar nicht zum hochwertig anmutenden Rest (weiÃ jemand, warum an Kinderbikes praktisch immer nur billige, rutschige Plastikpedale verbaut werden, egal wie teuer das Bike ist?)
- kein Sattelschnellspanner (aber manche Eltern wollen das vielleicht aus Sattel-Diebstahl-GrÃ¼nden eh net?)

Insgesamt also ganz nettes Kinderbike.
Lt. Internet kostet sowas also wohl um die 330â¬. Also erheblich teurer als unser 160er Cube oder das Ghost Powerkids der kleinen Nachbarin. UngefÃ¤hr genauso hÃ¼bsch und stimmig, immerhin stolze 1,5-2 kg leichter. Gut, wenn die ganzen Tuningteile, die sich mittlerweile im Keller stapeln, ans Cube angebaut sind, sollte das so leicht sein wie ein Kokua, hat dann sogar die besseren Teile, allerdings dann auch nicht mehr fÃ¼r 190â¬, sondern 500â¬ (hab ich doch tatsÃ¤chlich fÃ¼r 300â¬ Kiddie-Leichtbauteile eingekauft, man mÃ¶chtÂ´s net glauben, Frau wird mich erwÃ¼rgen...).

Unterm Strich find ich so ein Kokua ein stimmiges, hÃ¼bsches, qualitatives Kinderradl. Nur jammerschade, dass die selbst fÃ¼r 330â¬ immer noch ein paar Teile mit "muss-getauscht-werden"-Faktor anbauen, ab ner gewissen Schallmauer tÃ¤t ich halt ein 100% stimmiges Gesamtkonzept erwarten...


----------



## Moni_82 (18. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> So ein Teil hab ich heute bei uns vorm Kindergarten gesehen.



Ihr geht aber nicht zufällig in Vötting in Kindergarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. Mai 2013)

Moni_82 schrieb:


> Ihr geht aber nicht zufällig in Vötting in Kindergarten?



Aber klar doch, der "beste Kindergarten von Welt" (echt jetzt, wobei ich nur die Kindergärten meiner Geschwister und die Praktika-Kindergärten meiner Frau als Vergleich ranziehen kann)! 

Is das euer Kokua? Ich hab´s vorsichtig angefasst, ehrlich! (Ein Bike-Freak geht nur ehrfürchtig an ein Freak-Bike ran... )

Hatte damals vor unserem Kauf alle Radlläden in Freising abgegrast gehabt (zumindest gemeint), aber von diesem Sport Wittmann wusste ich gar nix, sonst hätten wir uns so´n Kokua auch angeguckt (na gut, wär preislich den Großeltern eh ne Nummer zu teuer gewesen...).

Wiegen diese Kokuas jetzt echt WENIGER als die Herstellerangabe (7,5kg) ist? Gefühlt war´s ja federleicht...


EDIT: Ist ja lustig, wie klein die Welt doch ist (oder das MTB-News-Forum so groß!?), hab grade Veit´s buntes Radl in deinem Profilalbum erkannt, na dann "kennen" wir uns ja... ;-)


----------



## Moni_82 (18. Mai 2013)

Hy. 

Nein es ist nicht unser Rad  Aber Veit´s Kindergartenfreund war gestern mit seim Radl da, dem gehörts, deswegen hab ich mir jetzt gedacht das kann doch kein "Zufall" sein  
Leider keine Ahnung was es genau wiegt. Habe vor drei Jahren ein gebrauchtes 20 Zoll MTB Moskito gekauft, da kamen die Kokua Räder glaub ich grad raus, die kannt ich auch weil wir ein Laufrad davon haben. 

Weiß jetzt aber leider dennoch nicht - wer du bist?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. Mai 2013)

Moni_82 schrieb:


> Nein es ist nicht unser Rad  Aber Veit´s Kindergartenfreund war gestern mit seim Radl da, dem gehörts



Übrigens: Wenn´s meins/unseres wär, hätt ich ein bisschen Bauchweh gehabt, so wie das dort vor´m Kindergarten "abgesperrt" war. Wenn unser Kleiner mal mit seinem Cube 160 in den Kindergarten fährt (spätestens wenn´s denn dann mal umgebaut ist), dann würd ich das Rad am Blitzableiter oder am Gartenzaun "festmachen". Irgendwo, von wo man´s zumindest net ohne Werkzeug schnell mal wegtragen kann.



Moni_82 schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt aber leider dennoch nicht - wer du bist?


Stimmt, in meinem Profilalbum hab ich ja nur uralte Bilder drin (immer diese Midlife-Crisis und die "gute alte Zeit", gell...), überlege grade, obst mich erkennen tätst, wenn man sich bei den Profilalbumbildern den Bart wegdenkt und dafür viele graue Strähnchen dazudenkt... 
Muss eh mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von unsrem kleinen 5-Jährigen mit seinem roten 14"-Wheelworx oder blau-weiß-roten 16"-Cube hochladen, dann kommst drauf - spätestens beim nächsten Hinbringen/Abholen unserer/s Kleinen zum/vom Kinderturnen (letztes Mal war ich mit dem kleinen GT team trials dort, hab mir ja dann beim Rumjumpen "wie in alten Tagen" gleich ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung geholt, ich Hornochse! )


----------



## Moni_82 (18. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> spätestens beim nächsten Hinbringen/Abholen unserer/s Kleinen zum/vom Kinderturnen (letztes Mal war ich mit dem kleinen GT team trials dort, hab mir ja dann beim Rumjumpen "wie in alten Tagen" gleich ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung geholt, ich Hornochse! )



Ah jetzt, du bist der mitm BMX oder? Hinterherfahren ist bequemer als hinterherlaufen 
Im Kindergarten sind wir uns aber glaub ich noch nicht übern Weg gelaufen, da wär ich nicht drauf gekommen  

Ja einfach zusperren gerade bei den Kinderrädern is eigentlich lächerlich weil mans einfach wegtragen kann. Denk ich mir auch immer wieder. Wenns geht sperr ich die Räder auch lieber wo an. Veit´s alten Karrn wird zwar eh keiner stehlen, aber jetzt fährt er dann bald mit´m 20 Zoll. Wenn wir alle unterwegs sind hängen wir alle Räder zusammen die nimmt dann hoffentlich keiner einfach mit


----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. Mai 2013)

Moni_82 schrieb:


> Ah jetzt, du bist der mitm BMX oder? Hinterherfahren ist bequemer als hinterherlaufen
> Im Kindergarten sind wir uns aber glaub ich noch nicht übern Weg gelaufen, da wär ich nicht drauf gekommen
> 
> Ja einfach zusperren gerade bei den Kinderrädern is eigentlich lächerlich weil mans einfach wegtragen kann. Denk ich mir auch immer wieder. Wenns geht sperr ich die Räder auch lieber wo an. Veit´s alten Karrn wird zwar eh keiner stehlen, aber jetzt fährt er dann bald mit´m 20 Zoll. Wenn wir alle unterwegs sind hängen wir alle Räder zusammen die nimmt dann hoffentlich keiner einfach mit



Aaargh, BMX - das is´n Trialrad!  Nein, war nur Spaß  , wenn man sich net direkt mit diesen Spezialrädern befasst, erscheint einem so´n 20" Trialrad bestimmt wie´n 20" BMX, haben ja einiges gemeinsam; BMX hatte ich leider nie, irgendwie fehlt das bis heute in meiner klitzekleinen Sammlung.

Ja, ich hatte ja kürzlich noch meine Bedenken geäußert, wie das denn bei euch so schön klappt mit dem Sohn UND Mama fahren radelnderweise nebeneinander her - und dann haben wir´s einfach ausprobiert, und das klappt wirklich super, die Kleinen fahren doch relativ vernünftig im "Straßenverkehr", also von Bürgersteig zu Bürgersteig, das kann man genauso gut auch vom eigenen Bike aus "dirigieren". Und gegen Papi zu gewinnen (ist doch Ehrensache!), das ist dann noch ein ganz besonderer Ehrgeizfaktor beim Kinderradeln. 

Im Kindergarten haben unsere Jungs (und demzufolge auch die Eltern) eher weniger miteinander zu tun, genau, weil unserer ist net da hinten bei den Schmetterlingen oder Marienkäfern oder wie die heißen, sondern vorne in der "Mädchengruppe" der Chefin. 

Geht ihr jetzt schon auf 20"? Gut, Veit ist ein bisschen größer als unserer, wenn ich´s recht im Kopf hab.
Was für´n Rad wird´s denn (oder ist´s schon)? Das blaue in deinem Profilalbum?

"Alle miteinander unterwegs sein", das täten wir jetzt auch gerne, wo der Kleine doch endlich seit 4 Wochen radeln kann - aber wir haben ja schon wieder Nachwuchs am Start, der muss erstmal sitzen lernen, damit man ihn aufn Kindersitz oder in so nen Anhänger setzen kann...


----------



## Moni_82 (19. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Aaargh, BMX - das is´n Trialrad!  Nein, war nur Spaß



Sorry  Kenn mich damit wirklich nicht aus.

Sind in der Marienkäfer  Ja die Claudia angelt sich scheinbar die ganzen Mädels - bei uns sind 14 Jungs und 3 Mädchen



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Was für´n Rad wird´s denn (oder ist´s schon)? Das blaue in deinem Profilalbum?



Nein das rote ist ein 20 Zoll "Moskito" - das blaue ist ein 24er Kania, das hat gerade sein großer Bruder bekommen. 
Das Moskito ist glaub ich relativ hoch für ein 20er, demnach hab ich noch bissl Angst dass er mir bergab nicht zum Stehen kommt wenn er nicht vom Sattel runtergeht. Denn sitzend kommt er nur mit den Zehen runter. Niedrigste Sitzhöhe ist ca 58/59 cm und die Überstandshöhe paar cm vor der Sattelspitze ist ca. 54 cm. Obwohl er nur eine Schritthöhe von ca. 48/49 cm hat scheint er gut drüberstehen zu können. Sollte halt lernen nicht alles im "Sitzen" zu erledigen (losfahren - stehenbleiben) - aber da muss ich sogar beim großen Bruder noch immer hinreden. Müssen noch bissl üben, denn auch die Wendigkeit ist da ganz anders als beim kleinen mit 14 Zoll Rädern 

Ja fürn Radlsitz müssens schon gut sitzen können. Für die Anhänger gibts ja spezielle Babyschalen, aber alles nicht ganz billig, da sollt man dann schon viel unterwegs sein dass sich die Anschaffung lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (19. Mai 2013)

Moni_82 schrieb:


> Sorry  Kenn mich damit wirklich nicht aus.
> Sind in der Marienkäfer  Ja die Claudia angelt sich scheinbar die ganzen Mädels - bei uns sind 14 Jungs und 3 Mädchen



Wahrscheinlich denkt sie, dass Mädels bräver sind - aber genau das Gegenteil ist doch in der Gruppe der Fall, da sind meines Wissens die Jungs die bräveren (was sollen sie auch machen, wenn sie derart in der Minderheit sind)! 



Moni_82 schrieb:


> Nein das rote ist ein 20 Zoll "Moskito" - das blaue ist ein 24er Kania, das hat gerade sein großer Bruder bekommen.
> Das Moskito ist glaub ich relativ hoch für ein 20er, demnach hab ich noch bissl Angst dass er mir bergab nicht zum Stehen kommt wenn er nicht vom Sattel runtergeht. Denn sitzend kommt er nur mit den Zehen runter. Niedrigste Sitzhöhe ist ca 58/59 cm und die Überstandshöhe paar cm vor der Sattelspitze ist ca. 54 cm. Obwohl er nur eine Schritthöhe von ca. 48/49 cm hat scheint er gut drüberstehen zu können. Sollte halt lernen nicht alles im "Sitzen" zu erledigen (losfahren - stehenbleiben) - aber da muss ich sogar beim großen Bruder noch immer hinreden. Müssen noch bissl üben, denn auch die Wendigkeit ist da ganz anders als beim kleinen mit 14 Zoll Rädern



Aha, Moskito Kinderbike, schon wieder was dazugelernt, wusste noch net mal, dass es so eine Marke überhaupt gibt, ich seh schon, in dem Bereich gibt´s für mich noch jede Menge Wissen aufzuholen. Da kann ich ja froh sein, dass wir trotz so viel Unwissen im Kinderradl-Bereich dennoch mit dem Radlkauf vor ein paar Wochen so nen Glücksgriff getroffen haben (Optik gefällt uns super, Rahmengröße und Fahrgeometrie scheint optimal zu passen und das doch etwas hohe Gewicht von 9 kg bin ich ja derzeit am Drücken)
Hübsche Gabel hat euer rotes Moskito, schön-hübsch verchromt!
Den Reifen nach zu urteilen will/wird der Kleine hauptsächlich auf der Straße fahren?
Und gleich mit Schaltung, krass, was die kleinen Bazis heutzutage schon alles dranhaben an ihren Radln, ich hatt glaub ich mit 10 noch lediglich ne 3-Gang-Torpedoschaltung (und alle anderen Jungs in der Clique 1-Gang-BMXe), wie sich die Zeiten ändern.
A propos BMX: Da habt ihr ja ein hübsches Felt-BMX, auf dem Foto vom Großen (?) am Vöttinger Weiher!

Ich les hier (und sehe draußen) immer wieder, dass die Kinder (und/oder die Eltern) relativ früh auf größere Radgrößen umsteigen, wo liegt da eigentlich der Vorteil drin? Hauptsächlich mit Blick auf längere Touren (Schnelligkeit bzw. ermüdungsfreies Fahren), oder?
Nun gut, wegen dem Baby stehen bei uns längere Touren sowieso (noch) gar nicht zur Debatte, da werden wir noch ne zeitlang beim 16Zöller bleiben, Hauptsache, er kriegt sein Radl immer besser in Griff, z. Zt. steht Schlaglöcher-"Balancieren" im Stehen und Engstellen-Meistern ohne Absteigen aufm "Lernplan" (den interessanterweise der Kleine vorgibt, die Kleinen haben ja soviel Neugierde und wollen immer ausprobieren, was machbar ist), mein langfristiges Ziel ist z. B. Treppenfahren, das dürfte mit 5 Jahren und nem 16" Radl doch machbar sein, oder? Problem ist da aber glaub ich die Rücktrittbremse, die Unserer eh net leiden kann, er bremst lieber nur mit der Felgenbremse (vorne), auch net ideal...

Interessant, dass auch eure Kinder eher im Sitzen wie im Stehen fahren, grade bei "schwierigeren" Situationen wie Anfahren und Absteigen; später isses ja dann mal genau andersrum, in schwierigeren Situationen geht kaum was ohne ausm-Sattel-Gehen, is schon kurios, dass die Kleinen das erst mal lernen müssen. Sieht aber dann total putzig aus, wenn so n kleiner Popos im Stehen vorm Sattel balanciert...  Leider kann meiner aber dabei immer noch net Treten, dazu muss er wieder in den Sattel zurück, komisch. Aber ist auch kein Wunder, seine Mama kann bis heute net im Stehen treten, wusste gar net, dass man das Nicht-Können kann!


----------



## Moni_82 (19. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Hübsche Gabel hat euer rotes Moskito, schön-hübsch verchromt!
> Den Reifen nach zu urteilen will/wird der Kleine hauptsächlich auf der Straße fahren?
> A propos BMX: Da habt ihr ja ein hübsches Felt-BMX, auf dem Foto vom Großen (?) am Vöttinger Weiher!



Die Bilder sind schon älter, haben das Moskito gebraucht gekauft, hab mal ein aktuelles hochgeladen. 
Ja das BMX mim "Großen" der damals noch klein war  steht bei meinen Eltern rum. Is zum normalen fahren doch eher ungeeignet. 

Mit der Radgröße: Unser Großer hätte das Moskito leicht noch länger fahren können und wäre, da er jetzt nicht der sicherste Fahrer ist, gar nicht verkehrt gewesen. Nun ist er aber sehr glücklich mit dem neuen Rad und möchte aufs alte nicht mehr aufsteigen. Gekauft haben wir nur deswegen jetzt schon, weil Veit mit dem kleinen 14 Zoll-Rad schon ordentlich zu Strampeln hat wenn wir mal bisschen weiterfahren. Mit der Gangschaltung muss er auch erst noch lernen, das zeig ich ihm erst, wenns mit dem Fahren sicher klappt, sonst ist er zu abgelenkt. Alternativ hätten wir jetzt noch ein 18 Zoll oder ein kleineres 20er anschaffen müssen :-/ Mit Rücktritt hatten wir noch ein altes 16er, aber die Handbremsen sind ihm viel lieber.

Treppen runter? Warum nicht  Ist neulich erst einer die Stufen bei der Schule runtergesaust, mit nem 20er. Soweit sind wir allerdings noch nicht, da der Große da eher vorsichtiger ist. Veit könnte da eher zu begeistern sein


----------



## trifi70 (20. Mai 2013)

Wegen Zusammenradeln: ordentlicher Hänger (Singletrailer oder blattgefederter Chariot) und die Chariothängematte rein (passt im ST super). Das würde ich nach Erfahrungen mit 2 Kindern im ST ab 6 Monate ok finden. Baby liegt besser als in einer Autobabyschale und die Stöße sind geringer, weil die Hängematte ja schwebend aufgehängt ist. Manche machen das sogar schon wenige Wochen nach Geburt, muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden.

Kindersitz am Rad (Römer etc.) würde ich erst ab 1 Jahr allerfrühestens zumuten. Sie müssen sehr gut den Kopf halten können. Die Entwicklungsstände der Kinder sind ja schon recht unterschiedlich. Ich glaube, nach Gesetz muss das Kind auch mindestens 9 kg wiegen?! Unsere Mädels hatten das erst mit 1,5 Jahren...

Und für längere Touren haben wir einen Funtrailer, das ältere Kind sitzt wie auf einem Tandem hinten am Elternrad mit dran. Mittreten ist erlaubt, muss aber nicht. Dadurch kann man deutlich längere Strecken fahren als mit Kinderrad.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Mai 2013)

@ Trifi70:

Oh je, im Fahrradkindersitz erst ab 1 Jahr? Dann wär´s grade mitten im Winter...
Alternativ ab Körpergewicht 9 kg? Noch schlimmer, das hatte unser erster Sohn erst mit über 1 1/2 Jahren, das wär also dann erst im nächsten Jahr (immerhin Sommer statt Winter ).


Andererseits: Wegen den 2 oder 3 Mal im Jahr, wo wir als gesamte Family fahren würden...
Deshalb lohnt bei uns auch so´n Chariot-Anhänger eh net, aber wenn ich so in der Stadt rumgucke, gibt´s wohl genügend Leute, die damit jeden Tag rumfahren, gut für die Gesundheit und dann lohnt sich die Investition auch.

Naja, in der Zwischenzeit feilen wir halt schon mal weiter an der Fahrtechnik unsres Kleinen, da gibt es auch noch jede Menge zu tun...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Mai 2013)

Moni_82 schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind schon Ã¤lter, haben das Moskito gebraucht gekauft, hab mal ein aktuelles hochgeladen.
> Ja das BMX mim "GroÃen" der damals noch klein war  steht bei meinen Eltern rum. Is zum normalen fahren doch eher ungeeignet.
> 
> Mit der RadgrÃ¶Ãe: Unser GroÃer hÃ¤tte das Moskito leicht noch lÃ¤nger fahren kÃ¶nnen und wÃ¤re, da er jetzt nicht der sicherste Fahrer ist, gar nicht verkehrt gewesen. Nun ist er aber sehr glÃ¼cklich mit dem neuen Rad und mÃ¶chte aufs alte nicht mehr aufsteigen. Gekauft haben wir nur deswegen jetzt schon, weil Veit mit dem kleinen 14 Zoll-Rad schon ordentlich zu Strampeln hat wenn wir mal bisschen weiterfahren. Mit der Gangschaltung muss er auch erst noch lernen, das zeig ich ihm erst, wenns mit dem Fahren sicher klappt, sonst ist er zu abgelenkt. Alternativ hÃ¤tten wir jetzt noch ein 18 Zoll oder ein kleineres 20er anschaffen mÃ¼ssen :-/ Mit RÃ¼cktritt hatten wir noch ein altes 16er, aber die Handbremsen sind ihm viel lieber.
> ...



Echt? BlÃ¶d, dass Bishal das net gesehen hat, weil alles, was andere Kinder mitÂ´m Radl machen, hÃ¤lt er fÃ¼r mÃ¶glich und willÂ´s nachmachen, aber wenn Papi ihm was vormacht, sagt er lieber gleich: "Kleine Kinder kÃ¶nnen das net!" 

Interessant, schon wieder ein Kind, dem Handbremsen lieber sind als die schwere und schwergÃ¤ngige RÃ¼cktritt(brems)nabe. Bei unsrem Bishal dasselbe, er bremst immer lieber mit der Handbremse, leider hatter die ja nur vorne, aber so schlecht wie die geht, kann er ruhig nur vorne bremsen, bloÃ wenn ich jetzt dann bald die tune Sticky Craze (Canti) hinmache, dann solltÂ´s beim nur-vorne-Bremsen ÃberschlÃ¤ge geben, da muss er dann doch umdenken beim Bremsen.

Irgendwie hÃ¶r/les ich auch immer wieder, dass heutzutage wohl grade auch die Kids selbst gerne auf grÃ¶Ãere RadgrÃ¶Ãen umsteigen (in meiner Kindheit damals warÂ´s ja genau andersrum: 20"-BMX-Welle voll am Brodeln und kein Kind wollte diese riesigen Radln, die einem die Eltern immer aufdrÃ¤ngen wollten, damit ja wÃ¤hrend der gesamten Kindheit nur 1 Rad gekauft werden musste... ). Vielleicht hÃ¤ngt das auch mit der aktuellen 29"-RÃ¤der-"Mode" zusammen, bei uns war ja damals die 28"-RÃ¤der-"Mode" voll in Gange, aber die Dinger waren ja sowas von verpÃ¶nt bei uns Youngstern. Aber so Ã¤ndern sich die Zeiten...

Ja, dacht mir schon, dass der Veit schon aufm Sprung zur nÃ¤chsten RadgrÃ¶Ãe ist, schade fÃ¼r sein tolles "individuelles Hippie-Radl"! 
18" gÃ¤bÂ´s aber auch nur ganz selten, oder?
Die FahrradhÃ¤ndler rieten uns entschieden von der (ebenfalls seltenen?) 14" RadgrÃ¶Ãe ab, aber wir habenÂ´s ja gebraucht fÃ¼r nur 35â¬ gekriegt und zum Fahren-Lernen warÂ´s ideal.

Les ich das richtig, dass dein GroÃer also wenig SpaÃ an seinem BMX hat und dementsprechend wenig damit gefahren ist?
Hm, ich wÃ¼sste jetzt ein Ã¤hem "groÃes Kind"  , das bestimmt SpaÃ dran haben wÃ¼rde, also wenn euch das mal total im Weg rumgeht, in unsrem Mietblock-Fahrradkeller ist Platz (so ziemlich der einzige Ort in unsrem Mietblock, wo Platz ist ), Ã¼ber die Finanzen dann auch am besten nur mit mir und net mit Frau reden (sonst Nudelholz-Alarm  )...


----------



## Moni_82 (20. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Echt? Blöd, dass Bishal das net gesehen hat, weil alles, was andere Kinder mit´m Radl machen, hält er für möglich und will´s nachmachen



Ja geht bei uns in die Kiga-Gruppe - kommt heuer in die Schule, wird im Herbst aber schon 7. 



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hör/les ich auch immer wieder, dass heutzutage wohl grade auch die Kids selbst gerne auf größere Radgrößen umsteigen



Ja vermutlich weils cooler is, Federgabel - wer hat die meisten Gänge...? Keine Ahnung wo die das so früh schon herhaben. Mein Großer ist davon allerdings noch nicht infisziert, bin froh dass er überhaupt seine 8 Gänge mittlerweile benutzt  



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> schade für sein tolles "individuelles Hippie-Radl"!
> 18" gäb´s aber auch nur ganz selten, oder?



Ja ich find das Rad super. Keine Ahnung wie alt das Ding ist, italienischer Hersteller, hab da nicht wirklich was gefunden. Mein Vater hat´s ausm Container gezogen  Ja, 18er hab ich gebraucht fast gar nix gefunden, und wenn dann nur mit Rücktritt



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Hm, ich wüsste jetzt ein ähem "großes Kind"  , das bestimmt Spaß dran haben würde,


Du meinst dich? Schaut schlecht aus, das ist ja ein 16 Zoll  
Denke Veit wird damit gelegentlich bei Oma fahren. Hat halt auch Rücktritt und gar keine Handbremse mehr, da die Vorderradbremse nicht gegriffen hat und der Hebel abgebrochen war, hab ich sie damals irgendwann ganz weggebaut. Für vorne und hinten Handbremsen nachrüsten wird sich wohl nicht lohnen, hab da leider keine Ahnung. Ist auch ziemlich schwer... war eher ein Spontankauf über eBay weils mir gefallen hat. Schaut schon cool aus - lad mal ein Foto von Veit hoch ausm letzten Jahr

Geht das? 





Wir sind hier eigentlich ziemlich vom KOKUA Thema abgewichen


----------



## Wilfired (20. Mai 2013)

(Verdammt, schon wieder falscher Account, Wilfired ist Classic-Account, BanglaBagh75 ist Kinderbike-Account - dass ich mir das nicht mal selber merken kann...) ;-)


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Mai 2013)

Moni_82 schrieb:


> Ja vermutlich weils cooler is, Federgabel - wer hat die meisten Gänge...? Keine Ahnung wo die das so früh schon herhaben. Mein Großer ist davon allerdings noch nicht infisziert, bin froh dass er überhaupt seine 8 Gänge mittlerweile benutzt


Das mit den Gängen war damals in meiner Jugend auch so ne buchstäbliche Laola-Welle: Erst immer mehr Gänge von Fahrrad zu Fahrrad, dann plötzlich auch die Nachteile festgestellt und spätestens mit Leichtbau-Virus-Infizierung wurden die Gänge dann wieder weniger, meine Island-MTB-Tour hab ich dann mit nem 2x7-Gang-RockyMtn. gemacht, trotz 15 kg Gepäck und Pässen (die Singletrails dann ohne Gepäck), ging einwandfrei.
Aber jeder hat da andere Vorlieben - und die Kleinen haben sowieso ihren ganz eigenen Kopf!  



Moni_82 schrieb:


> Du meinst dich? Schaut schlecht aus, das ist ja ein 16 Zoll
> (...) Ist auch ziemlich schwer... (...) Schaut schon cool aus - lad mal ein Foto von Veit hoch ausm letzten Jahr


Süßes Bild! Da war der Veit wahrscheinlich so klein wie unser Bishal jetzt...  
Schade, 16" ist mir dann wirklich etwas zu klein, tu mich mit dem 160er Cube schon recht schwer, nicht nur wg. der blöden Rücktrittbremse. Dachte, es wäre ein 20" BMX...



Moni_82 schrieb:


> Wir sind hier eigentlich ziemlich vom KOKUA Thema abgewichen


Wie wahr. Das dacht ich mir zwischendurch auch immer wieder mal.
Aber der Threadersteller hat net gemeckert bzw. der Thread liegt ja nun schon ein knappes Jahr völlig brach. Schade, bestimmt gäb´s einige interessante Erfahrungswerte zu den im Prinzip schon tollen LikeToBike Kokua abzugeben, meine "Erfahrungswerte" von der kleinen Besichtigung vorm Kindergarten hab ich ja schon beigesteuert, mehr wird´s dazu nimmer... 

Vielleicht sollten wir mal nen eigenen Thread mit Thema "Radl-Tagebuch Freisinger Kids" (analog zu dem bestehenden Thema "Tagebuch eines Freisingers") aufmachen? 
Muss auch mal ein paar süße Bildchen von unsrem 5-Jährigen hochladen, wenngleich die Fahrkünste-Fortschritte nur in kleinen Schritten vorangehen, statt Treppenfahren hat er heute lediglich "mit-Schweizer-Fahne-in-der-Hand" fahren gelernt, wozu auch immer das nützlich sein mag... 
Oder unseren Videoclip vom kleinen-feinen Laufrad-Rennen an Bishals Kindergeburtstag hochladen (wir müssen beim Gucken jedesmal lachen), aber bestimmt sind von den Jungs dann auch alle Mamis online und ich krieg Haue wg. dem Hochladen!?


----------



## Moni_82 (21. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Oder unseren Videoclip vom kleinen-feinen Laufrad-Rennen an Bishals Kindergeburtstag hochladen (wir müssen beim Gucken jedesmal lachen), aber bestimmt sind von den Jungs dann auch alle Mamis online und ich krieg Haue wg. dem Hochladen!?



Das würd mich schon interessieren   Nette Idee. Bei uns verkehrstechnisch eher nicht so einfach. Veit hat heut seinen 5. Geburtstag gefeiert. So eine Horde von wildgewordenen Kindern ist schon anstrengend. Gut, dass das nur einmal im Jahr ist... bzw zweimal - nächste Woche wird der Große 8


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. Mai 2013)

Puh, zwei "selbstausgerichtete" Kindergeburtstage innerhalb einer Woche, das ist ja elterliche Höchstleistung! 

Und dann noch dazu heute bei dem 3-fachen (!) Gewitterwetter (wenn ich richtig mitgezählt hab), da habt ihr wahrscheinlich net viel Gelegenheit zum Rausgehen gehabt!?

War meine Worst-Case-Vorstellung gewesen: 6 wilde Würger in der 65 qm Wohnung und draußen Regen - aber wir hatten Gottseidank Sonnenschein und waren 2 von den 3 Std. draußen gewesen.

Laufrad-Rennen: Ne, nicht auf der Straße, das wär mir zu gefährlich und zu schadensträchtig gewesen (ich war als Aufsichtsperson alleine, außerdem kamen die Jungs teilweise ja schon lädiert zur Feier an... ).
Nur die Wiese zwischen den Mietblocks hin und her, wegen dem ungemähten Gras hatten sie da ihre liebe Müh (quasi richtig Offroad ) und demzufolge waren die Geschwindigkeiten gering, die Wiese weich und die Stürze verliefen alle glimpflich. Hauptsache Gaudi, und die hatte nicht nur ich mit der Kamera in der Hand... 

Ich schnippsel´s die nächsten Tage mal zusammen und stell´s ein, am besten in nem eigenen Thread - war ja kein Kokua-(Lauf)Rad dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moni_82 (22. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Ich schnippsel´s die nächsten Tage mal zusammen und stell´s ein, am besten in nem eigenen Thread - war ja kein Kokua-(Lauf)Rad dabei...



Schön  

Ja den Geburtstag hats leider etwas verregnet. Waren anfangs aber noch draußen. UND wir haben ein extra Zimmer (ehem. kleiner Stall) indem wir gefeiert haben. So blieb die Bude und das Kinderzimmer unverwüstet. In der letzten halben Stunde sind sie auf die Idee gekommen ins Zimmer hoch zu gehen, aber da hab ich sie dann nicht mehr gelassen, das hätte in den paar Minuten ausgeschaut als wenn mehrere Bomben eingeschlagen hätten, wenn 8 Kinder in 15 qm Kinderzimmer alles rausräumen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=635768


----------



## matsch (13. Juli 2014)

Auch wenn hier lange keiner was geschrieben hat, nutze ich mal diesen Thread..
Da meine Tochter mit ihrem Rockhopper 12" sehr schnell das Radeln gelernt hat, suchte ich nach einem Nachfolgerad in 16".
Eigentlich sollte es ein Kubike, Frog oder Pepperbike werden. Jedoch ist mir dann im Forum ein Kokua zu einem sehr fairen Kurs über den Weg gelaufen. Das Rad hat Rücktritt wie das kleine 12", was sie derzeit fährt.

Ich werde ein paar Teile austauschen um es noch ein wenig leichter zu machen. Ein paar Teile habe ich noch im Keller liegen. Jedoch wird es nicht auf Leichtbau getrimmt!!

Ich habe mal ein paar Teile gewogen:

Komplettrad: ca. 7,4Kg

Sattel  317g  --> schön schwer.... Hat jemand eine Kinderalternative?
Stütze 258g  --> wird getauscht
Sattelklemme 29g  --> ok
Schlauch 97g  -->   ok 
Reifen (Big Apple) 447g. -->  Kenda Small Block 230g
Vorbau 182g  --> ganz schön schwer .. Alternative?
Lenker(40cm) 160g --> gekürzter alter Tioga Taskforce
Griffe 87g


Laut Kubike ist das Tretlager aus Alu. Hat da jemand Ahnung, was da verbaut ist? Ist auch sehr breit. Den Q-Faktor könnte man noch deutlich verbessern. Vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.

Ansonsten steht das Rad gut da, jedoch muss ich die Lager mal neu schmieren und einstellen.
So ist der Plan ;-)


----------



## trifi70 (13. Juli 2014)

Odyssey Junior Saddle, leider discontinued, aber gibt noch Restbestände. 185g
KCNC Fly Ride gibs in schön kurz und ist recht leicht.
Beim Tretlager beachten: Kettenlinie sollte in etwa passen und das Kettenblatt muss genug Luft zur Kettenstrebe haben, beliebig klein bekommt man den Q nicht.


----------



## matsch (14. Juli 2014)

Vorbau hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Jedoch mit 20€ nicht ganz günstig. Wollte es nicht übertreiben mit den Neuteilen.

Danke


----------



## Fisch123 (16. Juli 2014)

matsch schrieb:


> Vorbau hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Jedoch mit 20€ nicht ganz günstig. Wollte es nicht übertreiben mit den Neuteilen.
> 
> Danke


Der war mal NP 65€!!!


----------



## matsch (16. Juli 2014)

Das mag schon sein, dass der mal teurer war. Im Moment sind Stütze, Lenker und Reifen getauscht. Rad ist jetzt bei 6.8kg. 
Mir Vorbau und Sattel würde nochmal ordentlich was gehen. 
Die Rucktrittnabe ist halt recht schwer....


----------



## matsch (20. August 2014)

Günstig einen Sattel bekommen und wieder 127 g. gespart.


----------



## KIV (24. Februar 2015)

@matsch Hast Du das Innenlager schon getauscht? Würde mich interessieren, was da passt. Serienmäßig ist bei unserem 68/122 verbaut. Morgen will ich mal n 110er testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
nein habe ich nicht getauscht. Hast du was gut/günstig in 110 gefunden?


----------



## KIV (25. Februar 2015)

Hab noch eins von Neco (?) gekauft bei Kaniabikes rumliegen. Ansonsten gibt's bei bike-discount.de alle Längen für 12€, UN-5... müsste LX-Niveau haben...


----------



## KIV (25. Februar 2015)

Das Neco war doch ca. 114, ich hatte aber noch ein olles Shimano UN-51 mit ca. 108 - das passt sehr gut.
Leider hab ich meinen guten Messschieber nicht hier, daher die ca.-Angaben 

Edith sagt:
Leider rasselt die Kette jetzt. Mal sehen, wie er das Problem behebt...

Ich später so zu Edith: 
Na zum Glück ist das Ritzel bei der doofen Rücktritt-Nabe asymetrisch, habs einfach nach innen gedreht.


----------

